# Palermo to Genoa Ferry in Feb.



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

We are currently in sicily and thinking of booking ferry to genoa on line to return in february, driving down was quite enough thank you!
Anybody done this crossing? is it okay done on line without paperwork? do passengers really have to board alone? my main concern is somewhere to stay once we arrive genoa. Thanks richard.


----------



## aultymer (Jun 20, 2006)

From my experience of a cruise in the Med, a ferry is the last place I would want to be in Feb!
I suspect it will cost a fortune compared to the fuel to drive up Italy.
Italian roads appear to be very good so long as you can keep up with the flow and don't become a mobile road block which leads to a lot of funny hand signals and horn blowing.


----------



## orange22 (Mar 7, 2009)

We came back from Palermo in November on the Palermo to Livorno ferry. This is a camping ferry run by Grand Navi . It worked out slightly cheaper than the petrol costs.
We stayed at the free Sosta in Pisa overnight aftyer landing


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Did the trip with a truck and had the choice of ferry's. My choice was to drive to Reggio d.c. and do the short crossing to Messina.
Much more fun  
Overnight with a view of Mount Atna  
A few biggish hills though!


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

swallow said:


> We are currently in sicily and thinking of booking ferry to genoa on line to return in february, driving down was quite enough thank you!
> Anybody done this crossing? is it okay done on line without paperwork? do passengers really have to board alone? my main concern is somewhere to stay once we arrive genoa. Thanks richard.


Hi Swallow,

We sailed Palermo to Genoa early February after XMAS/New Year in Sicily in 2008/9.

Went to Grand Navi Veloce shipping office in Palermo and booked ticket over the counter.

The sailing was brilliant and so relaxed compared with the drive down with all the roadworks, expansion joint noise etc.

Total price was 427euros but worth it. This included motorhome at 7.4metres, "suite matrimoniale" and cat.

On arrival at Genoa, we headed for an ACSI site towards Savona supposedly open all year but closed although they allowed us to stay the night.

Can PM you more info if you wish.

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*fApalermo to genova*

aultymer

You must have mis read my post, I was not after a cruise in the med (if I was I would indeed wait for better weather) but a ferry crossing there is a difference! from Palermo to Genova the ship journey is simply a means of getting from A to B (or in this case P to G) without the hassel of the long drive and the need to find somewhere safe to overnight.
Dont know when you last used Italian roads but the journey down either using m/way or national roads was in the main awful due to the poorly maintained condition of the roads nothing to do with the Italian drivers (on m/way no problems) only when you meet them in the towns. 
Finaly no it was not a fortune to get the ferry back but cost was not an issue sanity and convieiance was.

Swallow


----------



## swallow (Dec 19, 2007)

*Ferry Crossing*

 
Hi Alan 
Many thanks for your reply it was very useful (more than can be said for reply from aultymer. We have today booked return with GNV from Palermo to Civitavecchia two reasons for this decesion 
1 it is a shorter crossing (wife not to good a sailor) and it gets in to Civi at 8 am giving us all day to do what mileage we want to do (might stay on sosta at Pisa missed it on way down, was also concernerd about arriving Genova after dark and negoiating our way out of the port onto the m/way and finding a campsite which although books says is open in no garuntee .

Regards Swallow


----------

